

How Much Does A Band Earn From Each Music Platform? - AndrewDucker
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2011/09/how-much-does-a-band-earn-from-each-music-platform-uniform-notion-shares-the-numbers.html

======
AndrewDucker
It looks like a they make as much from a CD as from a person listening to the
album 150 times on Spotify.

Which doesn't seem that unreasonable, to be honest.

